# Taking the plunge



## The Beardsleys (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am very pleased I found this website.

My husband and I (and our gorgeous baby girl) are thinking of moving to Galicia, Spain (area near Palas de Rei - on the Pilgrim trail) and we are trying to find out as much information as possible from people who have done it - up'd everything and started a new chapter in a new country.

If I may, I would like to tell you of our plans. We have loved the idea of
moving to Spain (from England/London) for a long time - originally the Costa Brava but it has become out of our price range. We want to experience the authentic Spanish way of life! We visited Galicia
last year and loved it. The area of Palas de Rei (apprx 64k from Santiago) is beautiful and we found a great plot of land with a ruined farmhouse. We really want to go for it and are in talks with the agent and owner - we feel it is overpriced but hopefully we can get the price down. We would like to turn the land into a campsite (log cabins, tent areas etc) and offer the pilgrims a place to stay (and anyone else). We love our idea but are thinking - Can we do it? It would be interesting to hear your views!

This posting has become rather large so I will sign off now.

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read our post and it would be great to hear from you.

Regards,

Mandy, Julian and Charlotte (our lovely daughter)
Beardsley


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Beardsleys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very pleased I found this website.
> 
> ...


My next door neighbour is from Galicia, by the Northern Portuguese border. He says they have the best food and drink in thw whole of Spain. He is biased though!
I hope you're not moving there for the weather though ....... he tells me it can be quite cold and wet there, but the countryside is beautiful

We plan a trip there sometime this year to see if he is telling us the truth!


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

*Did you move to Palas de Reis?*

I don't live too far from there and would be very interested to know if you did do what you hoped to.
kind regards,
Norma







The Beardsleys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very pleased I found this website.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Beardsleys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very pleased I found this website.
> 
> ...


It sounds a lovely idea, just make sure you have a good lawyer/abogado as buying old properties and doing them up can be a major ordeal here in Spain - nowts straight forward and there will be a lot of red tape, rules and regulations.

I hope it works for you tho and keep us posted

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You know this thread is a year old?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You know this thread is a year old?


Oh yeah!! How did that happen?? I wonder if they did it in the end???

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh yeah!! How did that happen?? I wonder if they did it in the end???
> 
> Jo


They probably been here....screwed up....and gone back! 
Obviously blaming the Brits for not supporting them and the Spanish for hating them! 
That speech is going to run forever! It's like a stuck record!


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, as 'Galicia' as a search term doesn't come up so much as say, Alicante, it was quick and easy to search the threads.
You never know, they may have done it!
I can't say that I have heard of them, but the expats here, tend to keep to themselves. 
x


----------

